# 80 lb bags of Quikrete



## PipeGuy

Tscarborough said:


> ...A five gallon bucket filled to the top ring is 1 CuFt.


So the top ring on the bucket is about the 7-1/2 gallon mark? Learn something every day. Thanks.


----------



## Tscarborough

The rim on the bucket varies, but the top ring is generally 1 CuFt.


----------



## stacker

wtf,just buy more than you think you will need.when you are done,take the others back to the lumber yard.


----------



## Tom R

Tscarborough said:


> Don't return 'em to me; we don't take them back.
> 
> An 80# bag of regular concrete mix is .66 cubic foot. That is the size of the bag, and has nothing to do with the weight. A pallet of 80# Concrete mix (42 bags) is a CuYd (27.72) of concrete for purposes of guesstimating.
> 
> A cubic foot of Type I portland weighs 94#
> An approximate (a tad less) cubic foot of Masonry Cement weighs 70# (N) or 75# (S).
> 
> A five gallon bucket filled to the top ring is 1 CuFt.



Thanks for straightenin' that out, T . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A

Thanks T. Now my head is really spinning. I'm glad we don't use sack mixes much. 

Stacker, they let you buy when you're naked, but you get arrested when you return in the buff.


----------



## tgeb

:laughing: :laughing: :no: :no:


----------



## tkle

Tscarborough said:


> Don't return 'em to me; we don't take them back.
> 
> An 80# bag of regular concrete mix is .66 cubic foot. That is the size of the bag, and has nothing to do with the weight. A pallet of 80# Concrete mix (42 bags) is a CuYd (27.72) of concrete for purposes of guesstimating.
> 
> A cubic foot of Type I portland weighs 94#
> An approximate (a tad less) cubic foot of Masonry Cement weighs 70# (N) or 75# (S).
> 
> A five gallon bucket filled to the top ring is 1 CuFt.


Does a .66 cubic foot of dry mix = .66 cubic feet of wet concrete or would the three halves rule apply?

Just cover the extra bag real good until it gets wet than return it.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Maybe this will help http://www.quikrete.com/calculator/calculator.html

Took me less than 30 secs.


----------



## DecksEtc

Teetorbilt said:


> Maybe this will help http://www.quikrete.com/calculator/calculator.html
> 
> Took me less than 30 secs.


Great link Teetor!

I definitely book marked that one!


----------



## tkle

If I layed 48,000 sq.' 6" thick according to the calculator ,I would need an additional 9,000# if I used 60# bags.


----------



## orionkf

PipeGuy said:


> So the top ring on the bucket is about the 7-1/2 gallon mark? Learn something every day. Thanks.


Sorry if I'm late posting on this, but I'm with pipe, 1 cubic foot is almost 7 1/2 gallons, or five gallons is .6684 cu. ft. 

An 80lb. bag fits about perfect into a 5 gal.


----------



## Tscarborough

That is correct, I was wrong.


----------



## 6stringmason

Tscarborough said:


> That is correct, I was wrong.


Just when I was beginning to think you knew what you were talking about! :laughing: :laughing: 

Just kidding Tscar!


----------



## Tscarborough

If I knew what I was talking about I would charge you for it!


----------



## CJKarl

eagle54 said:


> I have to lay out a slab for a 45 gal air compressor. The measurements for what I have framed are;
> 34"in length x 33.5" in width x 5" deep,,,
> How many 80 lb bags of Quikcrete will I need to use???
> I know it will take .097512 yards + 5% = .102388 yards. So how many 80 lb bags will I need to mix for this slab??:hang:



Just read the bag, it's on there.


----------



## Eastwing

orionkf said:


> Sorry if I'm late posting on this, but I'm with pipe, 1 cubic foot is almost 7 1/2 gallons, or five gallons is .6684 cu. ft.
> 
> An 80lb. bag fits about perfect into a 5 gal.


Howdy all,

I'm new, and will just go ahead here and start stupid...

I'm forming up for a set of steps against a stone house (stone-rubble construction). The bottom step is about 100"W X 52"D. There are 3 treads each on two sides of the small staircase ending at a landing to the front door. The rise / run is 7" / 11". 

The form is up against the house, and will join the steps to the house with rebar; the steps are on either side of the form. There are no steps approaching the house from the front- there will be a railing across the front and down the sides, at the outside edge of the 'treads' as they go to the ground.

The form is in 3 stacked and strapped-together sections, made of ledger-board (1x6), each section ending at a successive step on either side. The dimensions of each form section are:
Step 1) 100"W X 52"D X 7" Rise
Step 2) 78"W X 52"D X 7" Rise
Step 3) 56"W X 52"D X 7" Rise

So I don't do much concrete work, but it's part of a job and here I be. I'm a little confused, still, about how to go about calculating how many bags (renting a mixer) to use. I come up with some pretty outrageous numbers...

I would just hire a concrete company, but the house is in a logistically-challenging situation and a truck will be hard-pressed to get a chute over to the spot.

Please pardon my obtuseness... or have at it! But any (useful) advice would be great! Thanks.


----------



## AmeliaP

I rounded up to the nearest foot and came up with 6.3 bags http://www.concretenetwork.com/concrete/howmuch/calculator.htm


----------



## bwalley

jvcstone said:


> Might be wrong, but I think an 80lb bag makes a cubic foot of concrete.
> 
> JVC


an 80 lb bag is 2/3 of a ft3

a 94 lb bag of portland cement is 1 ft3


----------



## Plumber_Bill

FOR FUTURE REFERENCE

http://www.quikrete.com/Calculator/Main.asp


----------



## jgray152

I just go by the dimensions of the concrete bag. lol. That will pretty much be how much it will cover.


----------



## gregj

Eastwing, what are you getting for volume when you calculate it and how did you calculate it? I could just tell you that you'll need about 83 bags (but get extra) but that wouldn't help you on your next project. So how are you calculating the volume? Explain and we can help you figure out what you're doing wrong.


----------



## harpomason

V = l x w x h length= 100+78+56 or 234"
234"x52"x7" = 25176 cubic inches
one cubic ft =1728 cubic inches
25 176 cubic inches = 14.569 444 444 cubic foot


----------



## Felix King

eagle54 said:


> Well Guys, I have about 6 Different answers and best I can cume up with is about 6 80lb bags to be safe. Thanks alot and have a good evening. I had a good time with this and the site, You can bet I will be back for more construction and building needs and a good time . Good Night Eagle54


 
1 cubic foot is 1.67 bags of the 80 lbs. variety. You can verify this with the quikrete quanity calculator. It ultimately verifies that 45 bags is a cubic yard as well, which someone else stated.

So, using math to break down 34 inchesX 33.5 inchesX 5 inches will yeild the result of (dividing all by 12 so that cubic feet ist he common denominator which leads to 2.83 x 2.79 x .416, respectively) you end up with 3.285 cubic feet.

When you multiply the cubic feet you are pouring by the cubic feet per foot you get from a bag, then you get about 5 anda half bags of mix for your pour. 

So, you are right in guessing 6 bags.


----------



## JonM

If you have Excel...this will give you all your calulations...download the "Free Concrete Calculator" 

http://www.renovation-headquarters.com/concrete calculation.htm#Square_or_Rectangle


----------



## lukachuki

Interesting that this fairly boring thread has the most views of any of the masonry threads. I suppose we can thank google for this.


----------



## one man show

*80 lbs sac*

double A is correct

2/3 of a cubic foot


----------



## stuart45

lukachuki said:


> Interesting that this fairly boring thread has the most views of any of the masonry threads. I suppose we can thank google for this.


Over 35,000 of these are mine. I find this thread really fascinating.


----------



## NYCB

Why not just buy 6 bags, if you have an extra one you are out 4 bucks. Just skip lunch that day.


----------



## lukachuki

stuart45 said:


> Over 35,000 of these are mine. I find this thread really fascinating.


I feel for you! There is this thing we have over here in the States called hobbies. They vary a lot in shape and size and price, but we do them in order to improve the quality of our lives and to drive our wives nuts. Your really should consider finding one of these, for the sake of your health, sanity, and to relieve eye strain. If your short on ideas, I'm sure the good folks on this side of the pond could give you some great ideas, if you could just give us an in depth personality profile and let us know how much you would like to spend annually. Or, if that sounds taxing just make your way to the local supermarket and go to the magazine rack. Each hobby has its own publication, at least over here.


----------



## stuart45

Thanks lukachuki,
Iv'e just googled American hobbies and have decided to collect cement bags from around the world, as this seems to be one of the most popular. Have you got a spare Quikrete one you could send me? I could let you have a 1822 Portland OPC original in good nick in exchange.
I can't reach the magazines I want as they are too high up on the top shelf.


----------



## dprimc

stuart45 said:


> Thanks lukachuki,
> Iv'e just googled American hobbies and have decided to collect cement bags from around the world, as this seems to be one of the most popular. Have you got a spare Quikrete one you could send me? I could let you have a 1822 Portland OPC original in good nick in exchange.
> I can't reach the magazines I want as they are too high up on the top shelf.


I have one left over from a current job. Was going to send it to you, until I check shipping prices. Maybe someone else has an empty one.


----------



## stuart45

Thanks dprimc,
Don't worry about shipping it, I will get Barrack to drop it in next time he's over.


----------



## lukachuki

stuart45 said:


> Thanks lukachuki,
> Iv'e just googled American hobbies and have decided to collect cement bags from around the world, as this seems to be one of the most popular. Have you got a spare Quikrete one you could send me? I could let you have a 1822 Portland OPC original in good nick in exchange.
> I can't reach the magazines I want as they are too high up on the top shelf.


How about this....Due to the big pond separating us it makes the sending a tad difficult. How about you collect PICTURES of cement bags. To start things off I will send you these to get your collection rolling.


----------



## lukachuki

We are quickly ruining the value of this thread.




Isn't it wonderful....




.6 people. One bag of 80lb concrete pours .6 cubic feet give or take a teencie piece of aggregate. It says so on the bag. Now get out there and work work work.


----------



## Willy is

I doubt I will hurt the OP's feelings (the post is over 3 years old) when I wonder how a guy that does fencing has to start a thread on how asking much concrete he needs for his pour. _(hint; read the bag. If you can't compute the cubic feet required, get a job in fast food)_

One thing that is worth mentioning in this thread, or repeating;

The concrete posted in post #53 shows 2 different formulations. The "contractor mix" at Menards costs about the same but is much stronger, however, comes in 80# bags. The homeowner, "[email protected]" grade is anemic, weak stuff that barely looks like it has any Portland in it. It's cheaper and more user friendly because it is in 60# bags, but essentially the cost per serving is about the same. This is a great example where you really don't get what you pay for. Always buy the better grade.

Also....to repeat..... buy *enough* to do the job. The *expense* in in your time, not the materials used. 

For abetter quality job use enough material, dig deep enough, if needed flare the base, pour slightly proud of the surface and if possible slightly convex to move water away from the posts.

That is all.

Willy


----------



## stuart45

lukachuki said:


> How about this....Due to the big pond separating us it makes the sending a tad difficult. How about you collect PICTURES of cement bags. To start things off I will send you these to get your collection rolling.


Thanks,
Here's one of our new hoddy, in touch with his feminine side.


----------



## ave

Stuart45, You have clearly missed your calling. Handbags for Hoddys sounds like a great name for a new business, if you can attract Hoddys like that.:w00t:


----------

